# Coronel Baños desatado en Horizonte ahora mismo



## perrosno (20 Ene 2022)

Pues eso, hablando de la guerra, ya nos están preparando, el covid ya se ha terminado señores.

Añado el video, empieza +- en el minuto 6.






Horizonte Temporada 2 Programa 59


Iker Jiménez cuenta con una eminencia científica mundial que nos presenta una exclusiva, "una cosa realmente sorprendente sobre el origen del virus"




www.mitele.es





En 1:37:00 el otro coronel habla sin mencionarlo claramente, del Event201 y que ojito con el tito Puertas.
En 1:48:00 docpandemias diciendo que habia trabajado hoy en zona covid, !!!Pero si no sale de la mass!!!!!


Estoy viendo ahora este otro con E de Vicente, pasados los primeros cinco minutos de presentación y sobado a Friker, empiezan a largar todo lo que pueden y mas. Muy interesante todo lo que llevo escuchado.

He creado otro hilo con este nuevo video:






Coronel Baños y E. de Vicente largando todo lo que pueden y mas. Recomiendo verlo.


Por si lo quieres Uds ver. Habla de lo borrega que es la población. No me gustó nada cuando el covid con algunos comentarios, pero dentro del panorama televisivo es de lo mas salvable ahora mismo. Lo estoy viendo y salvo al principio, que se pasan echando flores a Friker, luego empiezan a...




www.burbuja.info





Brutal lo que llegan a largar de muchas cosas. Aun no me lo creo, casi seguro le tirarán el video a EdV.


----------



## InigoMontoya (20 Ene 2022)

yo tengo la premonición de que va a liarse una muy gorda, siempre pasa igual la economía mundial se va a la puta (crack del 1929 por ejemplo) y se genera una guerra para reestablecerla .


----------



## perrosno (20 Ene 2022)

Nos están haciendo la cama entre unos y otros, cada día está mas claro.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Ene 2022)

El Covid terminó en cuanto se demostró ser entre una gripe y un resfriado.

Y al acabar, se nota la llegada de Biden a la Casa Blanca... que ya tardaba en hacer de las suyas. La pandemia sólo ha supuesto una pequeña tregua.


----------



## Suricuti (20 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> yo tengo la premonición de que va a liarse una muy gorda, siempre pasa igual la economía mundial se va a la puta (crack del 1929 por ejemplo) y se genera una guerra para reestablecerla .



History pilled


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Ene 2022)

Como les mola a los militronchos el jaleo.


----------



## perrosno (20 Ene 2022)

Si tenéis que hacer algo, hacedlo ya, el MadMax va a llegar, ahora cada dia está mas claro.


----------



## Akira. (20 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Si tenéis que hacer algo, hacedlo ya, el MadMax va a llegar, ahora cada dia está mas claro.



Entonces vamos a morir otra vez o debo esperar a Octubre?


----------



## perrosno (20 Ene 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Entonces vamos a morir otra vez o debo esperar a Octubre?



Moriremos cienes y cienes de veces, si te estás pensando mucho hacer algo, hazlo ya hamijo


----------



## Tails (20 Ene 2022)

Si acaba de decir que la mayoría de imágenes de tropas son de la otra punta de Rusia


----------



## perrosno (20 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si acaba de decir que la mayoría de imágenes de tropas son de la otra punta de Rusia



Si pero también ha dicho que de que se lie la de dios estamos a un paso, un error en un disparo de un misil o cualquier tema similar y nos metemos en un problema bien gordo.


----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Si pero también ha dicho que de que se lie la de dios estamos a un paso, un error en un disparo de un misil o cualquier tema similar y nos metemos en un problema bien gordo.




Ya hubo disparos entre ambos y con soldados heridos y hace 3 o 4 años


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Ya hubo disparos entre ambos y con soldados heridos y hace 3 o 4 años



Pero ahora se refería a las tropas españolas. Cuando cuelguen el programa entero en la web lo pondré en el hilo, hay que oirlo varias veces, sin mojarse mucho, porque no puede, pero bastante ha largado.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pero ahora se refería a las tropas españolas. Cuando cuelguen el programa entero en la web lo pondré en el hilo, hay que oirlo varias veces, sin mojarse mucho, porque no puede, pero bastante ha largado.



También que españa ha ofrecido tropas cuando ni estados unidos no lo ha hecho sólo enviará armas


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> También que españa ha ofrecido tropas cuando ni estados unidos no lo ha hecho sólo enviará armas



Es todo muy raro, espero ver mañana manis con el no a la guerra como cuando Ansar


----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es todo muy raro, espero ver mañana manis con el no a la guerra como cuando Ansar



Podemos ha empezado con el no a la guerra en teoría debería pasar


----------



## Brigit (21 Ene 2022)

Pues le doy la razón. Dijo que España no debe meterse en ese lío para defender a terceros países. Estar en OTAN no le obliga a participar y puede mantenerse neutral.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Ene 2022)

Cuando un gran imperio cede suele haber guerra y es lo que pasa con EEUU ahora mismo, ojalá EEUU hiciera como la URSS y prefiriese ceder aunque no se va a destruir pero eso antes que una guerra aunque lo dudo, es que EEUU prácticamente toda su historia es guerra tras guerra, luego es curioso que vayan de defensores en nombre de la paz. Lo peor quizás no es ni siquiera EEUU sino las decenas de países vasallos incluidos el nuestro que le dejaron tanto poder.


----------



## Kalanders (21 Ene 2022)

Da igual, bobiernan los güenos.


----------



## Abelinoz (21 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> yo tengo la premonición de que va a liarse una muy gorda, siempre pasa igual la economía mundial se va a la puta (crack del 1929 por ejemplo) y se genera una guerra para reestablecerla .



mezclas cosas en términos de Pib ya hemos tenido guerra propia con el puto Covid


----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

Pp apoya el envío de tropas


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Ene 2022)

Europa ha sufrido 2 guerras mundiales. Bueno ya basta un poco, no una 3ª y tampoco contra Rusia que ya vimos en las otras 2 que el que se enfrenta a Rusia muy bien no acaba.


----------



## Abelinoz (21 Ene 2022)

Aunque nos joda tiene razón Putin y somos idiotas de por acabar teniendo una guerra en Europa, a quien favorece eso si no es a los que no son Europa?


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Pp apoya el envío de tropas




PP nunca mais, me la pela lo que diga Fracasado


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Ene 2022)

En teoría de todas formas antes que una III WW lo que habrá son guerras en torno a Rusia-China tipo 2ª guerra fría, tampoco descarto alguna en América en modo de represalia ante EEUU. Lo que pasa es que ya hay formas más sutiles de dominar países como la mediática, la económica, industrial, política y tampoco tiene tanto sentido, pero el ejército al final es el que dice quién manda.


----------



## seneskal (21 Ene 2022)

Lo que mas deberia chirriar al politicamente correcto, es las dudas que tenia si sobre Ceuta y Melilla, se acometiera una invasion, si la OTAN acudiria en apoyo de España...


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Aunque nos joda tiene razón Putin y somos idiotas de por acabar teniendo una guerra en Europa, a quien favorece eso si no es a los que no son Europa?



Esa es la cuestión: esto no beneficia a Europa. Y si estamos inmersos en esta nueva crisis de malas expectativas, es por que somos satélites de USA y no naciones soberanas. Europa entera es una marioneta de los intereses corporativos anglosajones. Y caminamos hacia nuestra destrucción si no nos los quitamos de encima ya. Pero ya. No son más que parásitos.

El interés de Rusia y el interés de Europa, es unirnos. Confraternizar. Crear y mantener intereses conjuntos, sacar a los anglosajones de nuestras fronteras. Expulsar sus embajadores y cerrar sus embajadas, que no son otra cosa que la tapadera para sus acciones encubiertas. Ellos están en guerra contra todos los demás. Te dicen 'somos aliados': mentira. Te acarician con la mano derecha mientras te apuñalan con la izquierda. Y su lengua mentirosa te dice: 'han sido los rusos'. Los cojones los rusos.


----------



## Kremlink (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Si pero también ha dicho que de que se lie la de dios estamos a un paso, un error en un disparo de un misil o cualquier tema similar y nos metemos en un problema bien gordo.



Se meterán ellos yo no 
A mí no me enrolan a ningún sitio 

Y lo nuclear afecta a ricos y pobres así q no habrá nuclear


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

El otro militar ahora ha dejado caer lo del Event201 y el tito Puertas. Y que ojito porque el otro dia dijo que puede haber un ataque bio terrorista.......
Como diciendo que lo ha avisado como lo del Event con el virus.

Ahí lo dejo niniiiiio.

Habla de ello en el 1:37:00


----------



## Davistt (21 Ene 2022)

Como suelten un virus de verdad… ahí si que estamos jodidos


----------



## Cuncas (21 Ene 2022)

Ya muchos decían que la guerra mundial empezaría con lo de Crimea y ahí quedó todo eso. Aún estoy esperando al apagón y a las estanterías vacías. Toda esta mierda sirve para acojonar borregos y para que los mierdas de pakoyoutubers ganen 20 seguidores vendiendo miedo. No les sigáis la bola; es lo que quieren, manteneros en tensión, estresados y con miedo. En ese estado somos más débiles y manipulables, no se lo permitáis.


----------



## deadbysunrise (21 Ene 2022)

Pero si Ucrania no está ni en la Otan.
A nosotros que coño nos importa que la invada Rusia y que haga lo que quiera con ella? 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Davistt (21 Ene 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Pero si Ucrania no está ni en la Otan.
> A nosotros que coño nos importa que la invada Rusia y que haga lo que quiera con ella?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Segun los burbujos, mandar a todos los blancos heteros ezpañoles y que nos exterminen. Para que solo haya moros y negros


----------



## amigos895 (21 Ene 2022)

Hasta que no pase lo de verdad lo de la guerra seguiré viendo el asunto como El Gran Apagón.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Ene 2022)

Al fin ...el comienzo de la era del hombre


----------



## elmegaduque (21 Ene 2022)

Putin, mátanos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


>



Jo, macho. Qué decepción. Menudo victimismo. Solo le ha faltado echar una lagrimita.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Pero si Ucrania no está ni en la Otan.
> A nosotros que coño nos importa que la invada Rusia y que haga lo que quiera con ella?



Eso solo depende de lo que decida la masonada. Si deciden que hay que apoyar a Ucrania, entonces no dudes de que los medios empezarán a bombardear noche y día, hasta que las charos saldrán al balcón a aplaudir a los militares.


----------



## racional (21 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Pp apoya el envío de tropas



PP y PSOE están vendidos al globalismo. A ver que dice VOX.


----------



## SBrixton (21 Ene 2022)

España se dedica a chupar la polla del que tenga el control de BCE y la FED, aunque no se lo pidan. Esa es toda su politica exterior y lo demas es irrelevante. Por eso pasa lo que pasa en este pais y por eso todossabemoscon meriana claridadcual es el final de semejante bufon, pelota y yonki.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2022)

Las guerras son la disculpa para tener patente de corso y hacer lo que les de la gana con la vida de las personas , incluso asesinarlas por millones y robarles todas sus riquezas. 

*NO SON LOS AMERICANOS JODER !!!*

Son los de siempre, los que están detrás de todas las guerras , los judíomasones una organización supranacional , nietos de los que asesinaron a 70 millones de personas en la llamada segunda guerra mundial .

El golpe de estado a Trump fue para tener el poder sobre el ejército americano y usarlo para sus fines económicos .


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Ene 2022)

Se monta gorda pero aqui no salpica. Solo es alimento para el morbo periodistico.


----------



## alas97 (21 Ene 2022)

No se llega a la agenda 2030 con el pleno empleo y los estantes a rebosar de ricos jamones.

para llegar a comer esto.







hay que pasar por esto.

Echad un ojito a como quedo uropa después de que las armas se silenciaron tras el fin de la 2 guerra mundial.

las ciudades parecían un mapa lunar.



2030- no tendrás nada y serás feliz. los que tengan la suerte de sobrevivir.


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, hablando de la guerra, ya nos están preparando, el covid ya se ha terminado señores.



El cagonel Pedrito Retretes siempre tiene algún miedo vacuo que vender entre los súpnors adictos al terror televisivo.


----------



## anonymous375298 (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, hablando de la guerra, ya nos están preparando, el covid ya se ha terminado señores.



¿El covid se acabó? Léete esta noticia para ver si se acabó.









Austria impondrá la vacunación obligatoria contra el COVID a los mayores de 18 años a partir de febrero


Es el primer país de Europa en anunciar una medida de este tipo y habrá multas en euros equivalentes hasta 4.100 dólares por año para quienes no se inmunicen




www.infobae.com


----------



## Cipotecon (21 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> yo tengo la premonición de que va a liarse una muy gorda, siempre pasa igual la economía mundial se va a la puta (crack del 1929 por ejemplo) y se genera una guerra para reestablecerla .



Ya pero por lo menos ellos tuvieron los locos años 20 y al final de la década el crack

nosotros nos comemos un virus en el 20, en el 22 la guerra, que dura 5 años y luego en el 27 una postguerra que cagatetulorito


----------



## RuiKi84 (21 Ene 2022)

EE UU se nos ha cachondeado con el tema de Marruecos, a Sánchez lo han ninguneado y humillado varios presidentes de USA en diferentes reuniones internacionales y ahora mandan a nuestras militares donde nadie les llama ? O el gobierno socialcomunista se ha ido de cabeza o aquí hay algo que no nos cuentan.


----------



## Aurkitu (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es todo muy raro, espero ver mañana manis con el no a la guerra como cuando Ansar



Recuerdo aquellos días, fueron manifestaciones masivas, emocionantes, había gente de cualquier condición política. Fue hermoso, pero no nos hicieron ni puto caso. Y a base de indiferencia y ninguneo, de muertos en aquella zona del mundo, la gente ya no se inmutó. No pasaron con Libia, ni con Siria. Como en otros temas, la sociedad cada vez se ha dejado pastorear más como una manda de borregos. Lo humano que conservamos como sociedad nos lo destruyen con la indiferencia y haciéndonos ver que no podemos cambiar nada.


----------



## greendoormas (21 Ene 2022)

No sabía que los burbujeros habían evolucionado de pajeros come Doritos a estrategas militares....será el covid...


----------



## Pili33 (21 Ene 2022)

seneskal dijo:


> Lo que mas deberia chirriar al politicamente correcto, es las dudas que tenia si sobre Ceuta y Melilla, se acometiera una invasion, si la OTAN acudiria en apoyo de España...



Según el tratado España - OTAN las ciudades autónomas de CEUTA y MELILLA están FUERA del paraguas de la OTAN.
Canarias, en cambio, sí es territorio OTAN.

Si Marruecos o quien sea invadiése militarmente Ceuta y/o Melilla la OTAN no tiene autoridad ni autorización via tratados para intervenir. Es decir, España es territorio OTAN, sí, salvo las ciudades de Ceuta y Melilla. 

Gran estratega fue Hassan II y nosotros mirándonos nuestros culos cuando lo de "OTAN, de entrada no" y tal.


----------



## FilibustHero (21 Ene 2022)

#sialaguerra
#abajoFranco

[mode progre = OFF]


----------



## Remero (21 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Según el tratado España - OTAN las ciudades autónomas de CEUTA y MELILLA están FUERA del paraguas de la OTAN.
> Canarias, en cambio, sí es territorio OTAN.
> 
> Si Marruecos o quien sea invadiése militarmente Ceuta y/o Melilla la OTAN no tiene autoridad ni autorización via tratados para intervenir. Es decir, España es territorio OTAN, sí, salvo las ciudades de Ceuta y Melilla.
> ...



Tampoco Ucrania está en la OTAN... Nos metemos en una guerra entre eslavos que ni nos va ni nos viene a cuenta de nuestros amos anglos. Mientras tanto estos mismos amos dando armas a la morisma para que en el momento menos esperado entren en ceuta y Melilla mientras los gringos miran a otro lado. 

Deberíamos salirnos de esa mierda de anglo alianza y hacer otra fuerte e incondicional con países afines en intereses geoestratégicos, como pueden ser Italia o Grecia.


----------



## guanoincoming (21 Ene 2022)

Pues yo estoy deseando que nos invada Putin, al menos seríamos parte de la gran madre Rusia y seríamos una nación en condiciones. Ya no habría mierdas de género, LGTBI, etc.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (21 Ene 2022)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> EE UU se nos ha cachondeado con el tema de Marruecos, a Sánchez lo han ninguneado y humillado varios presidentes de USA en diferentes reuniones internacionales y ahora mandan a nuestras militares donde nadie les llama ? O el gobierno socialcomunista se ha ido de cabeza o aquí hay algo que no nos cuentan.



Posiblemente son las dos cosas. Aquí se quitaron de enmedio a los dos tíos que querían una España soberana y fuerte: Carrero y Suárez. Nada de OTAN. Pero tenían como topo a Campechano I, que trabajaba para los intereses de Washington y sicarios. Pusieron a Felipe González, que ha sido siempre un tío vendido a EEUU, a la masonada de Bruselas y a los anglos: Gibraltar, OTAN, Mercado Común Europeo de entonces, a cambio de destruir la economía española e implantar el pensamiento progre en vena. 

En España tendemos a ver lo que pasa siempre en clave interna. Y eso es un grave error. Hay que pasar del tema Sánchez-Casado. España es importantísima a nivel geoestratégico (pese a las gilipolleces que dicen los economistas liberales y los estrategas a sueldo de la OTAN). España desde hace mucho tiempo es un títere de los intereses ingleses, norteamericanos y de la élite que controla la UE. 

Los políticos españoles (incluyendo a los catalanes y vascos, por supuesto), Campechano y Letizio I solo son marionetas de intereses muy superiores. España ha perdido el tren de la historia varias veces, la última entre 1973 y 1982. Ahora solo veo declive para el futuro, ya sin falso bienestar económico del pasado (al menos en macrocifras). De momento, no hay salida a lo que estamos viviendo, solo salvar los muebles y ver cómo se reconfigura el mundo en las próximas décadas.

Quizá España, como la conocemos no sobreviva, pero hay que mantener un rescoldo, una tenue luz que nos sirva de guía. España tiene muchos defectos, sin duda alguna, pero lo que la puede sustituir es mucho peor.


----------



## Pili33 (21 Ene 2022)

Remero dijo:


> Deberíamos salirnos de esa mierda de anglo alianza y hacer otra fuerte e incondicional con países afines en intereses geoestratégicos, como pueden ser* Italia o Grecia*.



Italia y Grecia son países OTAN. 
Habría que unirse, militarmente, con China y Rusia. Ya lo dijo el campechano y le quitaron de en medio el apoyo.


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

Video, sale al principio:






Horizonte Temporada 2 Programa 59


Iker Jiménez cuenta con una eminencia científica mundial que nos presenta una exclusiva, "una cosa realmente sorprendente sobre el origen del virus"




www.mitele.es





Empiezan con el tema +- en el minuto 6.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Ene 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Pues yo estoy deseando que nos invada Putin, al menos seríamos parte de la gran madre Rusia y seríamos una nación en condiciones. Ya no habría mierdas de género, LGTBI, etc.



Una nación en condiciones como los demás aliados de Rusia? Tercermundismo no, gracias. Además, no tenemos petróleo o gas, no creo que le interesemos demasiado a Rusia.


----------



## Librepensador91 (21 Ene 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Pues le doy la razón. Dijo que España no debe meterse en ese lío para defender a terceros países. Estar en OTAN no le obliga a participar y puede mantenerse neutral.



Peito fachez quiere chupar polla vieja


----------



## CommiePig (21 Ene 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> No sabía que los burbujeros habían evolucionado de pajeros come Doritos a estrategas militares....será el covid...



el cualquier barra de bar, tienes a tu cuñao favorito impartiendo lecciones de cryptos, geoestrategia, vulcanologia...


sofismo presocratico puro y duro


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Ene 2022)

como buen coronel y siervo de intereses extranjeros,a primera fila,a defender a sus amos,la verdadera invasión la esta sufriendo España todos los días


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (21 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> el cualquier barra de bar, tienes a tu cuñao favorito impartiendo lecciones de cryptos, geoestrategia, vulcanologia...
> 
> 
> sofismo presocratico puro y duro



De qué se extraña? No hace falta ni barra de bar ni cuñao. Pones la tele, escuchas la radio, lees la prensa y te encuentras a médicos hablando como si fueran jueces, periodistas hablando como si fueran médicos, políticos como si fueran policías, policías como si fueran profesores, profesores como si fueran médicos...deportistas como si fueran jueces. Y suma y sigue.

Semos asín.


----------



## KokobongerPanzer (21 Ene 2022)

No sé si se liada ahora o más adelante pero una cosa es cierta, como ha dicho un forero al inicio, la economía mundial está al tope de deuda y no puede más... tiene que reventar todo para poner el contador a cero...


----------



## un mundo feliz (21 Ene 2022)

De verguenza que aun seamos la putitas de los anglos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Ene 2022)

Top Gun Sánchez quiere ser comandante de la OTAN


----------



## EGO (21 Ene 2022)

Si Pedro Baños anuncia guerra esque no va a pasar nada.Es el zparo reincidente de la geopolitica.

Aun estamos esperando los apagones y desabastecimientos que pronostico en noviembre.Dijo que en Navidades seria el mad max.


----------



## EGO (21 Ene 2022)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Pero si Ucrania no está ni en la Otan.
> A nosotros que coño nos importa que la invada Rusia y que haga lo que quiera con ella?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Kuwait tampoco estaba en la OTAN,pero nos dijeron que los soldados irakies mataban bebes en las incubadoras y mandamos un barco con soldados de remplazo(el PSOE mandaba).Hasta Marta Sanchez se apunto al desproposito.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Ya muchos decían que la guerra mundial empezaría con lo de Crimea y ahí quedó todo eso. Aún estoy esperando al apagón y a las estanterías vacías. Toda esta mierda sirve para acojonar borregos y para que los mierdas de pakoyoutubers ganen 20 seguidores vendiendo miedo. No les sigáis la bola; es lo que quieren, manteneros en tensión, estresados y con miedo. En ese estado somos más débiles y manipulables, no se lo permitáis.










Toda esta banda de trileros hijos de puta que provocan las guerras , lo hacen como solución definitiva a los faroles que han metido en la economía mundial son ya tan descomunales que la única posibilidad es empezar a tiros y dar una patada a la mesa .

Es como borrón y cuenta nueva .

invadir países, asesinar a millones de personas inocentes , destruir ciudades y la economía ... aunque parezca increíble , es un revulsivo económico que provoca una inmediata recuperación y desarrollo explosivo en todo : la tecnología, la productividad, cambios sociales , supremacía mundial ...

La gente es sólo carne de cañón , ellos están bien resguardados de las bombas .

Indudablemente el masón Truman , cuando ordenó el lanzamiento de las bombas atómicas , no imaginó el abrasador fuego en su piel .


----------



## Nicors (21 Ene 2022)

Coronel magufo, a este lo quería Sánchez


Brigit dijo:


> Pues le doy la razón. Dijo que España no debe meterse en ese lío para defender a terceros países. Estar en OTAN no le obliga a participar y puede mantenerse neutral.



Pero si tropas, aviones y barcos españoles ya están en la zona desde hace años. En lituania, Letonia, Turquía, Polonia todos aliados de la otan. Este coronel es un magufo ya que nuestras abligaciones de defensa común nada tienen que ver con la cuestión de Ucrania, que no está en la Otan. 
Manipulación de podemos y de Baños.


----------



## JmDt (21 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como les mola a los militronchos el jaleo.



Los militronchos más bien se comen el jaleo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Ene 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Los militronchos más bien se comen el jaleo.



Ya. Que se lo pregunten al estado mayor del Pentágono.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Ene 2022)

racional dijo:


> PP y PSOE están vendidos al globalismo. *A ver que dice VOX.*


----------



## JmDt (21 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya. Que se lo pregunten al estado mayor del Pentágono.



¿¿¿¿¿¿Todos los militronchos están en el Estado Mayor??????


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Ene 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Todos los militronchos están en el Estado Mayor??????



Hala, venga, sigamos hablando del sexo de los ángeles.

NO A LA GUERRA. Coño.


----------



## Guillotin (21 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Kuwait tampoco estaba en la OTAN,pero nos dijeron que los soldados irakies mataban bebes en las incubadoras y mandamos un barco con soldados de remplazo(el PSOE mandaba).Hasta Marta Sanchez se apunto al desproposito.



Recuerdo que lo de las incubadoras lo denunciaba Amnistía Internacional en la prensa escrita.


----------



## Albtd43 (21 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues eso, hablando de la guerra, ya nos están preparando, el covid ya se ha terminado señores.
> 
> Añado el video, empieza con eso el programa.
> 
> ...



Me sorprendería mucho que tras la mobilización rusa en 3 frentes sobre Ukrania no acabase en lo que los yankis llaman conflicto kinético.


----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

El PP aprobó las requisas y la movilización de ciudadanos que critica de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional


El Partido Popular califica de "indignante" que el Gobierno haya preparado un borrador de Ley de Seguridad Nacional donde se contemple la intervención de




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## weyler (21 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> se va a la puta.



Se dice se va a la mierda, eso de se va a la puta es propio de sudacas


----------



## Debunker (21 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> También que españa ha ofrecido tropas cuando ni estados unidos no lo ha hecho sólo enviará armas



Eso es debido a la megalomanía de Sánchez , para él brillar en las noticias nos implica en una guerra donde nada se nos ha perdido, Ucrania no forma parte de la OTAN aún, no tenemos ningún compromiso de defender ese país, todo eso son intereses de otros y no nuestros, pero ese es el hdp que tenemos de presidente, nos envía a una guerra que nadie sabe como puede acabar o continuar , hasta es posible que nos cáigan encima misiles hipersónicos rusos, estos conflictos en el mundo actual ni sabemos cuando comienzan como para saber como terminan.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Ene 2022)

No habrá guerra porque el 90/95% del gas y petróleo ruso se exporta a Europa


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> De qué se extraña? No hace falta ni barra de bar ni cuñao. Pones la tele, escuchas la radio, lees la prensa y te encuentras a médicos hablando como si fueran jueces, periodistas hablando como si fueran médicos, políticos como si fueran policías, policías como si fueran profesores, profesores como si fueran médicos...deportistas como si fueran jueces. Y suma y sigue.
> 
> Semos asín.



Mis dieses!!!


----------



## Debunker (21 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Cuando un gran imperio cede suele haber guerra y es lo que pasa con EEUU ahora mismo, ojalá EEUU hiciera como la URSS y prefiriese ceder aunque no se va a destruir pero eso antes que una guerra aunque lo dudo, es que EEUU prácticamente toda su historia es guerra tras guerra, luego es curioso que vayan de defensores en nombre de la paz. Lo peor quizás no es ni siquiera EEUU sino las decenas de países vasallos incluidos el nuestro que le dejaron tanto poder.



La historia de EEUU es muy corta en la historia humana , no tiene mucho más de 200 años, pero Europa es el viejo continente y se ha pasado toda la puta vida en guerras , además no olvidad que EEUU es hijo de europeos y como tal tienen la genética de sus padres.


----------



## Pili33 (21 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Una nación en condiciones como los demás aliados de Rusia? Tercermundismo no, gracias. Además, *no tenemos petróleo o gas, no creo que le interesemos demasiado a Rusia.*



Sí le interesamos a la madre patria rusa. Geográficamente somos el "puente" entre Europa, África y Europa. Somos, también, la entrada en el mediterráneo, y sería una puñalada muy grande a Tio Sam.


----------



## T-34 (21 Ene 2022)

Y no le falta razon, no nos interesa una enfrentarnos a Rusia. El interes nacional se lo pasan por los huevos el gobierno.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Ene 2022)

Las élites satánicas genocidas están cambiando la estrategia del virus y las vacunas con premio por otra estrategia más física de balas y misiles, el objetivo sigue siendo el mismo......


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Las élites satánicas genocidas están cambiando la estrategia del virus y las vacunas con premio por otra estrategia más física de balas y misiles, el objetivo sigue siendo el mismo......



Está claro que nos queda mucho por ver aun y a los que tengan menos de 30, esto va a ser flipante....


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo que hizo el cachorro de Soros hace tan solo unos meses...... ¿de verdad pensáis que se trata de una simple casualidad?.... venga ya por favor!! abramos los ojos d euna puta vez, esto está todo planeado y van a por nosotros desde nuestro propio (des)Gobierno, tendriamos que movilizarnos y derrocarlos por nuestras propias vidas, y luego juzgarlos por ALTA TRAICIÓN.

Sánchez prepara una ley que permitirá movilizar a todos los mayores de edad ante emergencias


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Ene 2022)

Ese gasoducto estará en funcionamiento pronto

Están negociando los contratos...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (21 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> También que españa ha ofrecido tropas cuando ni estados unidos no lo ha hecho sólo enviará armas



- Tu no vas?
- Es que tengo que llevar los niños al Karate...
Ve tu ya si eso...


----------



## imaginARIO (21 Ene 2022)

_ Desde 2012 está en situación de reserva._

*Fin del hilo, y la patraña esa de coronel, es coronel en la reserva.*


----------



## Nut (21 Ene 2022)

Las relaciones ruso-argelinas y su importancia para España – Artículo30 (articulo30.org) 

Estamos jodidos....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Ene 2022)

El dólar es la divisa del mercado del petróleo y gas

Europa es el importador del 90/95% del gas ruso

Sólo habrá guerra si EEUU quiere


----------



## Excovid (21 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


>



Clarito como el agua. Conste que no me gusta este tío pero me dá la sensación que está defendiendo lo suyo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## cerilloprieto (21 Ene 2022)

Me da más asco que vergüenza, y no es poca esta última, tener que pertenecer al Crimen Organizado autodenominado "Reino de España". Porque no se puede ser más arrastrado remamagüevos de Sion.


----------



## racional (21 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> No habrá guerra porque el 90/95% del gas y petróleo ruso se exporta a Europa



Precisamente eso quieren, que haya escased y caos.


----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

racional dijo:


> PP y PSOE están vendidos al globalismo. A ver que dice VOX.



Vox que apoya la mili obligatoria y que todos sus miembros estaban en el gobierno de Rajoy cuando aprobó la ley de seguridad nacional y las prestaciones personales obligatorias?


----------



## myles (21 Ene 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Esto es lo que hizo el cachorro de Soros hace tan solo unos meses...... ¿de verdad pensáis que se trata de una simple casualidad?.... venga ya por favor!! abramos los ojos d euna puta vez, esto está todo planeado y van a por nosotros desde nuestro propio (des)Gobierno, tendriamos que movilizarnos y derrocarlos por nuestras propias vidas, y luego juzgarlos por ALTA TRAICIÓN.
> 
> Sánchez prepara una ley que permitirá movilizar a todos los mayores de edad ante emergencias



Nada que regale armas sin ellas nos los pasamos por los webos ...............puuues con cojones y munición.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las guerras son la disculpa para tener patente de corso y hacer lo que les de la gana con la vida de las personas , incluso asesinarlas por millones y robarles todas sus riquezas.
> 
> *NO SON LOS AMERICANOS JODER !!!*
> 
> ...




Ni Estados Unidos ni Rusia , ni China quieren que exista Europa.
En la competencia por la supremacía mundial hay que deshacerse del rival más débil.

La llamada segunda guerra mundial , fue un ataque a Europa y a Japón por las mismas razones : impedir que fuesen potencias mundiales .

Europa perdió y por lo tanto desde la fecha estamos siendo gobernados por nuestros enemigos . Todos los políticos son simples empleados que siguen guiones y obedecen a sus jefes . Son sicarios. Sánchez es un hacker que ya trabajó para el bando musulmán en la guerra de Yugoslavia

Zapatero , un criminal al que le dieron el gobierno de España con unos terribles atentados el día antes de las elecciones para dejar bien claro quien manda en España. Los atentados de Atocha fueron el equivalente al asesinato de Carrero Blanco . De querer liquidar al presidente había muchas otras fórmulas , de hecho Rajoy salió escopetado con sólo una simple trama judicial . Carrero no llevaba escolta . Iba sólo todos los días misa y no iba armado , de querer matarlo era fácil de hacer , pero no asustaría tanto al establishment patriota de la época.
El terrorismo es lo que tiene , acojona !

Que llamen " EUROPA " a las decisiones traidoras y contrarias a nuestros intereses que toman determinados personajes que tienen el poder , es como llamar Estados Unidos , a las decisiones genocidas de los masones de turno que puntualmente toman el control del ejército americano.


Se entiende mejor en los casos de países que no se rindieron como en el caso de España . Siria , Irak, Libia ... son casos parecidos . entendamos que esas guerras suceden porque hay dos bandos : los patriotas que defienden su país de los invasores , y los enemigos que buscan el poder con gobiernos títeres.

El Sha de Persia fue el equivalente al Rey Juan Carlos : son figuras de poder con títulos rimbombantes para intimidar a la borregada y concentrar en una sola persona todos los poderes del estado hasta que puedan reemplazar a los anteriores por los nuevos afines a los intereses de los enemigos.


----------



## nate (21 Ene 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Vox que apoya la mili obligatoria y que todos sus miembros estaban en el gobierno de Rajoy cuando aprobó la ley de seguridad nacional y las prestaciones personales obligatorias?



Los mismos que desertaron de un pp corrupto, cobarde y progre.

Masivamente.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

No va a pasar nada, ya ha caducado el COVID y ahora toca guerra Imperio Decadente Juden-Fatty USA vs Juden Federacion Alcoholica Rusa

2 naciones que han perdido continuamente guerras y territorios en su historia, aaay voy a sacar a pasear a mis soldaditos.

Rusia llora porque Ucrania no quiere ser amija suya (lo de matar de hambre a su gente con Tito Stalin se les olvida y toltema) no quiere que pase como con los Balticos, de aliados historicos a enemigos eternos gracias a su cosmovision commie.

Ya han perdido Ucrania, tienen que asumir que desde que el Regimen Paco Comunista no existe al resto de seres humanos nos la suda La "Federacion Rusa", la URSS imponia respeto, media Europa a sus pies, la Rusia de Putin impone nada, hasta Erdogan les derribo un avion sin consecuencia alguna.

No son lo que eran, me acuerdo en los 80 ver las imagenes de la URSS, el Politburo, la cara de Lenin gigante detras, imponia respeto ese Imperio Commie.

De USA es que no hace falta decir nada, un Imperio de Judens, Maricones, Posmos, esa gente ya estaba acabada hace mucho.


----------



## Boker (21 Ene 2022)

EEUU siempre jugando a las guerras fuera de casa. 
Ahora otra vez en Europa. 
La única solución es que POR UNA VEZ los europeos nos unamos y plantemos cara 
negándonos a que monten este circo en nuestra propia casa.

No se dan cuenta de que en un mundo global en el que los países son interdependientes, 
si enciendes un fuego en una parte del mundo
acabas con un incendio en tu propia casa también.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Boker dijo:


> EEUU siempre jugando a las guerras fuera de casa.
> Ahora otra vez en Europa.
> La única solución es que POR UNA VEZ los europeos nos unamos y plantemos cara
> negándonos a que monten este circo en nuestra propia casa.
> ...



Pero que guerras macho, si esto son coletazos.

España en el siglo 19 para camuflar la gran crisis que se venia tambien hacia estas cosas (ataques, invasiones, intentos de anexion de territorios perdidos)

No va a a pasar nada, escaramuzas como mucho, estan acabados tanto unos como otros.


----------



## Coviban (21 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No va a pasar nada, ya ha caducado el COVID y ahora toca guerra Imperio Decadente Juden-Fatty USA vs Juden Federacion Alcoholica Rusa
> 
> 2 naciones que han perdido continuamente guerras y territorios en su historia, aaay voy a sacar a pasear a mis soldaditos.
> 
> ...



Por eso se han anexionado Crimea por sus SANTOS COJONES. Porque no pintan nada.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> Por eso se han anexionado Crimea por sus SANTOS COJONES. Porque no pintan nada.



No pintan absolutamente nada.

Que intenten invadir Estonia, a ver si hay cojones o no hay cojones, contra Ucrania un pais del 3 mundo gracias a sus politicas commies ya podran.

Rusia pintaba en el mundo (y muchisimo) cuando era la Union de Republicas Socialitas Sovieticas, puro Paquismo y Cojones.

Ahora estan cagados por si Ucrania entra en la OTAN, cosa que acabara ocurriendo, quieran o no.

¿Que hizo Rusia contra Erdogan cuando les derribo un avion en Turquia? Muchos cojones Tzar Putin pero Erdogan les dijo que no pasaban ni un avion por alli y asi fue, pasó y a tomar por el culo ¿Consecuencias?

Aun estoy espernado que Estambul sea un desierto nuclear como se decia en este foro.


----------



## greendoormas (21 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> el cualquier barra de bar, tienes a tu cuñao favorito impartiendo lecciones de cryptos, geoestrategia, vulcanologia...
> 
> 
> sofismo presocratico puro y duro



Ni se puede expresar mejor..jeje


----------



## Felson (21 Ene 2022)

El coronel Baños me tiene un poco mosca. No sé muy bien por dónde va (aunque tratándose de alguien experto en cuestiones de inteligencia, estrategia, vigilancia y contravigilancia, es lo suyo, lo de no saber por dónde va). No sé si nos da un baño o él se da un baños de masa (no baño de masas). Sin duda debe saber muchas cosas, tener certezas de bastantes y pruebas de algunas, como casi todos nosotros a otro nivel o en otras cosas. Como la mayoría de nosotros, no las cuenta, no las denuncia o no las hace públicas. Por lo tanto, uno mas, hasta que no demuestre lo contrario (no quiero decir "hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario", sino lo que he dicho / escrito).


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> El coronel Baños me tiene un poco mosca. No sé muy bien por dónde va (aunque tratándose de alguien experto en cuestiones de inteligencia, estrategia, vigilancia y contravigilancia, es lo suyo, lo de no saber por dónde va). No sé si nos da un baño o él se da un baños de masa (no baño de masas). Sin duda debe saber muchas cosas, tener certezas de bastantes y pruebas de algunas, como casi todos nosotros a otro nivel o en otras cosas. Como la mayoría de nosotros, no las cuenta, no las denuncia o no las hace públicas. Por lo tanto, uno mas, hasta que no demuestre lo contrario (no quiero decir "hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario", sino lo que he dicho / escrito).



Es una de cal y otra de arena en muchos temas, pero con esto le vi muy crítico, a ver la próxima vez que salga por donde tira.


----------



## derepen (21 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> El coronel Baños me tiene un poco mosca. No sé muy bien por dónde va (aunque tratándose de alguien experto en cuestiones de inteligencia, estrategia, vigilancia y contravigilancia, es lo suyo, lo de no saber por dónde va). No sé si nos da un baño o él se da un baños de masa (no baño de masas). Sin duda debe saber muchas cosas, tener certezas de bastantes y pruebas de algunas, como casi todos nosotros a otro nivel o en otras cosas. Como la mayoría de nosotros, no las cuenta, no las denuncia o no las hace públicas. Por lo tanto, uno mas, hasta que no demuestre lo contrario (no quiero decir "hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario", sino lo que he dicho / escrito).



A mí donde más desconfianza me generó fue en el programa en el que habló del gran apagón. 

Llegó al plató tarde de un viaje, muy excitado y empezó a contar que se podía llegar a un apagón por 3 motivos, todos ellos por ataques, incluso nucleares, de un país a otro.

Yo pensaba que podrían haber cortes durante el invierno por la escasez de materias primas y problemas en la producción de energía, sin ataque alguno de ningún país, y lo vi muy alejado de la realidad. 

Quizá tenga él razón, yo que sé. Pero me pareció que comentaba unos escenarios terroríficos que asustaban a gente como mi madre. No me gustó.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Ene 2022)

Roberto vaquero desatado, es crítico también con Rusia, pero lo que dice no tiene desperdicio.
Y ha sacado una noticia que me ha dejado ya a cuadros.
El gobierno criminal se ofrece a enviar tropas sobre el terreno, han perdido definitivamente la cordura que les quedaba , si es que alguna vez la tuvieron.
Me cago en la puta si tragamos con esto ya estamos perdidos como sociedad y como nación.
Habría que juzgarles por alta traición.


----------



## pepetemete (21 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


>



Menuda hostia a la zorra comelefas en su propia cara.
Todavía hay retrasados que no se enteran, y mira que tito Vlad lo explica clarito.


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Menuda hostia a la zorra comelefas en su propia cara.
> Todavía hay retrasados que no se enteran, y mira que tito Vlad lo explica clarito.



Buen video @Sargento Kowalski


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ene 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Roberto vaquero desatado, es crítico también con Rusia, pero lo que dice no tiene desperdicio.
> Y ha sacado una noticia que me ha dejado ya a cuadros.
> El gobierno criminal se ofrece a enviar tropas sobre el terreno, han perdido definitivamente la cordura que les quedaba , si es que alguna vez la tuvieron.
> Me cago en la puta si tragamos con esto ya estamos perdidos como sociedad y como nación.
> Habría que juzgarles por alta traición.



Este Sánchez se parece a aquellos falangistas que rápidamente se ofrecieron a llevar tropas en 1941 para derribar a Stalin…creo que está bastante infantilizado y piensa que puede ganar la OTAN en una guerra contra Rusia…es un pobre infeliz…


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Este Sánchez se parece a aquellos falangistas que rápidamente se ofrecieron a llevar tropas en 1941 para derribar a Stalin…creo que está bastante infantilizado y piensa que puede ganar la OTAN en una guerra contra Rusia…es un pobre infeliz…



el problema no es lo que haga el joputa ese, el problema es que nos vamos a enemistar con rusia sin necesidad.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Este Sánchez se parece a aquellos falangistas que rápidamente se ofrecieron a llevar tropas en 1941 para derribar a Stalin…creo que está bastante infantilizado y piensa que puede ganar la OTAN en una guerra contra Rusia…es un pobre infeliz…



Diferencia, los rusos enviaron primero tropas aquí, nosotros solo les devolvimos una pequeña parte de su regalo internacionalista.

La OTAN obviamente puede ganar la guerra a Rusia, al igual que Rusia puede ganar la guerra, boton nuclear y adios planeta.

Decis unas mongoladas jajajaja ningun cacique millonario quiere una guerra, los oligarcas rusos ya estaran sacando sus dolares a Suiza, no vaya a ser que el esquizo de la KGB la lie un poco mas.

España envio a VOLUNTARIOS contra Rusia en represalia a sus "voluntarios" mercenarios que enviaron aqui para ser derrotados y humillados, poco mas.

Puedes decir, los divisionarios fueron derrotados, esta bien, los rusos aqui en España tambien fueron derrotados y devueltos a Moscu, en resumen, una cuestion de honor bien resuelta.

Si Pedro Sanchez envia tropas es muy diferente, primera, porque habra que ver si envia VOLUNTARIOS y segunda, a España ahora mismo se la pela Rusia o deberia pelarsela lo que hagan esos alcoholicos con el calvo de la KGB a la cabeza, no es nuestra esfera.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Diferencia, los rusos enviaron primero tropas aquí, nosotros solo les devolvimos una pequeña parte de su regalo internacionalista.
> 
> La OTAN obviamente puede ganar la guerra a Rusia, al igual que Rusia puede ganar la guerra, boton nuclear y adios planeta.
> 
> ...



Ninguno quería la primera o la segunda…y ocurrieron…cosas de la historia.

Y la tercera hace mucho que empezó…








El papa dice que se libra una Tercera Guerra Mundial "por partes" - BBC News Mundo


El papa Francisco dijo que los actuales conflictos alrededor del mundo pueden suponer ya una Tercera Guerra Mundial, luchada fragmentadamente.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Tails (21 Ene 2022)

Argelia y Rusia son amigos


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ninguno quería la primera o la segunda…y ocurrieron…cosas de la historia.



La 1GM se estaba deseando y la 2GM fue en parte por la mala solución que se le dio a la 1GM.

Ahora mismo, no interesa a nadie.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La 1GM se estaba deseando y la 2GM fue en parte por la mala solución que se le dio a la 1GM.
> 
> Ahora mismo, no interesa a nadie.



Ya está ocurriendo…hay que ir más a misa…








El papa dice que se libra una Tercera Guerra Mundial "por partes" - BBC News Mundo


El papa Francisco dijo que los actuales conflictos alrededor del mundo pueden suponer ya una Tercera Guerra Mundial, luchada fragmentadamente.




www.bbc.com


----------



## OYeah (21 Ene 2022)

Oigan ustedes, vaya video se ha sacado el tito Putin, vaya sacada de polla...

Que rule.


----------



## perrosno (21 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Oigan ustedes, vaya video se ha sacado el tito Putin, vaya sacada de polla...
> 
> Que rule.



Me ha sorprendido el video sí


----------



## Abelinoz (22 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Este Sánchez se parece a aquellos falangistas que rápidamente se ofrecieron a llevar tropas en 1941 para derribar a Stalin…creo que está bastante infantilizado y piensa que puede ganar la OTAN en una guerra contra Rusia…es un pobre infeliz…



claro porque tú crees que el ejército francés más Uk Más Usa Más Australia no es por ejemplo más fuerte que Rusia solo no??


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Ene 2022)

Conozco a un militar de la marina y me dice que todo humo. O sea, otro puto circo más, como el coronatimo o el gran apagón.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> claro porque tú crees que el ejército francés más Uk Más Usa Más Australia no es por ejemplo más fuerte que Rusia solo no??



Yo a las armas nucleares por si mismas les doy que no tiene sentido enfrentarse…pero bueno el infantilismo es así (que no van a usar las armas atómicas).


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> claro porque tú crees que el ejército francés más Uk Más Usa Más Australia no es por ejemplo más fuerte que Rusia solo no??



Francia no tengo claro que se involucre en una guerra con Rusia. De todas formas ellos tienen que desplazar sus tropas hasta allí y los Rusos ya las tienen. Tu ves a EEUU y UK llevando cientos de miles de soldados a Ucrania??? Yo lo dudo mucho, ataques aéreos, algún misil y poco más. Cuando empiecen a llegar cadaveres en bolsas de plástico veremos que pasa. 
Personalmente pienso que si Rusia ataca o no hacen nada o termina en guerra nuclear . Y cuidado que los estrategas de la OTAN aún están alucinados con lo que hizo la flota Rusa en Siria, siempre pensaron que no tenían esa capacidad de lanzar misiles desde la distancia y resulta que si la tienen.

Los progres de Mierda hicieron un occidente débil y AMARICONADO, ahora no creo que sin nukes puedan hacer nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Ene 2022)

Que esos tipejos dejen Ucrania y se vuelvan con sus tropas a Moscú.Ucrania no los necesita para nada y ya está bien de tanto amenazar y portarse como energúmenos que son.Ucrania es soberana.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Ene 2022)

El presidente polaco apoya a Ucrania y reitera la oposición al gasoducto Nord Stream


El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, expresó este viernes el apoyo de su país a Ucrania frente a Rusia y su oposición al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras un encuentro de dos días con su homólogo ucraniano,




www.efe.com




Viva Polonia y viva Ucrania!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## estertores (22 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Nos están haciendo la cama entre unos y otros, cada día está mas claro.



Está clarísimo, nos quieren muertos, su gran problema es como conseguir matar a tanta gente tan rápido y sin perder el control de la situación.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Está clarísimo, nos quieren muertos, su gran problema es como conseguir matar a tanta gente tan rápido y sin perder el control de la situación.



Ten claro que de una forma u otra lo harán


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Ene 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El presidente polaco apoya a Ucrania y reitera la oposición al gasoducto Nord Stream
> 
> 
> El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, expresó este viernes el apoyo de su país a Ucrania frente a Rusia y su oposición al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 tras un encuentro de dos días con su homólogo ucraniano,
> ...



En este foro se creen que los ucranianos quieren irse a Rusia y no a Polonia, que es donde se van la mayoria, convertir Ucrania en Polonia o volver al nucleo sovietico quebrado de Moscu.

Gente que no ha pisado Rusia en su puta vida creyendo que es el nuevo Eden del hombre blanco, en fin, Pedrito Baños y demas follarusos hacen una labor excelente ocultando que al Kremlin se la pelamos igual que a USA.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (22 Ene 2022)

El que España haya enviado cazas y una fragata es la pista más evidente que esto es un teatro, donde todos amagan pero nadie pega. Está claro que si no hubiese esa réplica, Putín ya estaría invadiendo Ucrania, pero tener armas sirve para eso, para disuadir y para negociar, que se lo pregunten al norcoreano.


----------



## estertores (22 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ten claro que de una forma u otra lo harán



Intentarlo lo intentarán, otra cosa es lo que consigan, nunca nadie en la historia ha conseguido hacer algo parecido ni por asomo.

Ellos lo apuestan todo a la tecnología pero no saben nada de como funciona el mundo a nivel "intangible".

Yo estoy seguro de que les saldrá mal, en el fondo es un error intentar hacer lo que están haciendo de la manera en que lo hacen, se están equivocando y mucha gente de la élite ya se da cuenta, pero dar marcha atrás implica reconocer su incapacidad para gestionar un problema que ellos mismos han creado, en el fondo ellos mismos son su peor enemigo.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En este foro se creen que los ucranianos quieren irse a Rusia y no a Polonia, que es donde se van la mayoria, convertir Ucrania en Polonia o volver al nucleo sovietico quebrado de Moscu.
> 
> Gente que no ha pisado Rusia en su puta vida creyendo que es el nuevo Eden del hombre blanco, en fin, Pedrito Baños y demas follarusos hacen una labor excelente ocultando que al Kremlin se la pelamos igual que a USA.



Añadiría que se la pelamos a todos. Pintamos menos que los insectos que se comen en algunas latitudes.


----------



## Abelinoz (22 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Francia no tengo claro que se involucre en una guerra con Rusia. De todas formas ellos tienen que desplazar sus tropas hasta allí y los Rusos ya las tienen. Tu ves a EEUU y UK llevando cientos de miles de soldados a Ucrania??? Yo lo dudo mucho, ataques aéreos, algún misil y poco más. Cuando empiecen a llegar cadaveres en bolsas de plástico veremos que pasa.
> Personalmente pienso que si Rusia ataca o no hacen nada o termina en guerra nuclear . Y cuidado que los estrategas de la OTAN aún están alucinados con lo que hizo la flota Rusa en Siria, siempre pensaron que no tenían esa capacidad de lanzar misiles desde la distancia y resulta que si la tienen.
> 
> Los progres de Mierda hicieron un occidente débil y AMARICONADO, ahora no creo que sin nukes puedan hacer nada.
> ...



después del catálogo de frases manidas son demasiado sentido reflexiona sobre alguna cosa hazme el favor.

EEUU lleva recibiendo bolsas con cadaveres décadas, y ahí siguen. Respecto a lo de occidente débil y eso, USA lleva sin perder una guerra un siglo medio si cuentas Vietnam.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> después del catálogo de frases manidas son demasiado sentido reflexiona sobre alguna cosa hazme el favor.
> 
> EEUU lleva recibiendo bolsas con cadaveres décadas, y ahí siguen. Respecto a lo de occidente débil y eso, USA lleva sin perder una guerra un siglo medio si cuentas Vietnam.



EEUU si recibe pero y nosotros ??? Y el resto de Europa??? Frases sin sentido para alguien LOBOTOMIZADO quizás, para otros muchos no lo son. EEUU lleva 50 años sin perder una guerra , bien, Bravo, contra quien fueron esas guerra??? Y occidente está AMARICONADO, pero si hasta parte de nuestro “DESGOBIERNO” está diciendo NO A LA GUERRA!!!







Y que te quede claro que opino que EEUU no perdió militarmente en Vietnam , no soy imbecil, PERDIÓ POR EL MARICONISMO DE LA SOCIEDAD Y LA CLASE POLÍTICA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> EEUU si recibe pero y nosotros ??? Y el resto de Europa??? Frases sin sentido para alguien LOBOTOMIZADO quizás, para otros muchos no lo son. EEUU lleva 50 años sin perder una guerra , bien, Bravo, contra quien fueron esas guerra??? Y occidente está AMARICONADO, pero si hasta parte de nuestro “DESGOBIERNO” está diciendo NO A LA GUERRA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo ahora este otro con E de Vicente, pasados los primeros cinco minutos de presentación y sobado a Friker, empiezan a largar todo lo que pueden y mas. Muy interesante todo lo que llevo escuchado.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2022)

El coronel Pedro Baños es MASÓN. Confirmado.


La noticia es de hace tres años. Se nos pasó a todos desapercibida entonces, pero allí está, arrojando algo de luz, aunque sin entrar cautelosamente en muchos detalles. Ahora entendemos el amplio caché de este "experto" en geopolítica ampliamente cotizado, vendedor de bet sellers y amigito del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El coronel Pedro Baños es MASÓN. Confirmado.
> 
> 
> La noticia es de hace tres años. Se nos pasó a todos desapercibida entonces, pero allí está, arrojando algo de luz, aunque sin entrar cautelosamente en muchos detalles. Ahora entendemos el amplio caché de este "experto" en geopolítica ampliamente cotizado, vendedor de bet sellers y amigito del...
> ...



Como si es amigo del que estaba en el Valle de los Caídos, las cosas que dice muchas son de sentido común. Si de cada cien cosas que dice, 5 son chorradas, ya es mucho. Porque otros charlatanes televisivos, todo lo que dicen son chorradas.
Déjate de masonadas y escucha ambos videos, sobre todo el de E de Vicente.


----------



## OYeah (22 Ene 2022)

Si no resumís no llegamos a nada. Esos videos duran horas y paso mucho.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Si no resumís no llegamos a nada. Esos videos duran horas y paso mucho.



Pues tu mismo hermano.
En el primer mensaje tienes los minutos con los cortes mas interesantes y de lo que habla. En el segundo no pero es interesante escucharlo todo aunque sea de fondo mientras haces otra cosa o foreas como he hecho yo.
Si quieres también te envío una chortina y de paso que te la chupe. ¿No?


----------



## OYeah (22 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues tu mismo hermano.
> En el primer mensaje tienes los minutos con los cortes mas interesantes y de lo que habla. En el segundo no pero es interesante escucharlo todo aunque sea de fondo mientras haces otra cosa o foreas como he hecho yo.
> Si quieres también te envío una chortina y de paso que te la chupe. ¿No?




Pasando también.


----------



## Abelinoz (22 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> EEUU si recibe pero y nosotros ??? Y el resto de Europa??? Frases sin sentido para alguien LOBOTOMIZADO quizás, para otros muchos no lo son. EEUU lleva 50 años sin perder una guerra , bien, Bravo, contra quien fueron esas guerra??? Y occidente está AMARICONADO, pero si hasta parte de nuestro “DESGOBIERNO” está diciendo NO A LA GUERRA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mira que que tenga yo que defender al del carricoche…

estar en el gobierno de coalición no significa estar de acuerdo en todo lo que se hace eh.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> mira que que tenga yo que defender al del carricoche…
> 
> estar en el gobierno de coalición no significa estar de acuerdo en todo lo que se hace eh.



Pues se rompe la coalición , lo demás es ser un gilipollas


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues se rompe la coalición , lo demás es ser un gilipollas
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Pero se les desmonta el chiringuito a todos y quieren que los remeros sigamos tirando del carro.
Saben de sobra que si ahora mismo hubieran otras elecciones, no salían ni de coña, pero Fraudez y sus secuaces, harán el teatrito que sea necesario para que la borregada cuando toque, ya ni se acuerde de todo esto y le vote de nuevo por lo guapo que es y lo bien que lo ha hecho.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (23 Ene 2022)

LO QUE TIENE QUE HACER EUROPA ES MANDAR LA USA PROGRE A TOMAR POR CULO DE UNA PUÑETERA VEZ, HASTA LOS COJONES DE SU COVID Y VACUNAS GENOCIDAS, ADEMAS DE LA INVASION SUYA DE AFRICA, HASTA LOS COJONES.

Me quedo con la frase del Coronel.

Tienen miedo de que Europa se una con Rusia y sea una POTENCIA que deje a la sombra a USA Y CHINA.




InigoMontoya dijo:


> yo tengo la premonición de que va a liarse una muy gorda, siempre pasa igual la economía mundial se va a la puta (crack del 1929 por ejemplo) y se genera una guerra para reestablecerla .



La poblacion de Europa va a sudar y tiene otros problemas graves por culpa de los puñeteros globalistas usanos de los cojones.

Y sus gobiernos lo van a pagar como hagan algo.



Brigit dijo:


> Pues le doy la razón. Dijo que España no debe meterse en ese lío para defender a terceros países. Estar en OTAN no le obliga a participar y puede mantenerse neutral.



LO QUE TIENE QUE HACER ESPAÑA ES MANDAR LOS MOROS Y LAS PATERAS A TOMAR POR CULO YA.

DE RUSIA SE TRAEN INVERSIONES, TURISTAS CON PASTA Y RUSAS EN EDAD FERTIL.



seneskal dijo:


> Lo que mas deberia chirriar al politicamente correcto, es las dudas que tenia si sobre Ceuta y Melilla, se acometiera una invasion, si la OTAN acudiria en apoyo de España...



Pero si están invadiendolas junto con Canarias silenciosamente...



Loignorito dijo:


> *Esa es la cuestión: esto no beneficia a Europa. Y si estamos inmersos en esta nueva crisis de malas expectativas, es por que somos satélites de USA y no naciones soberanas. Europa entera es una marioneta de los intereses corporativos anglosajones. Y caminamos hacia nuestra destrucción si no nos los quitamos de encima ya. Pero ya. No son más que parásitos.*
> 
> *El interés de Rusia y el interés de Europa, es unirnos. Confraternizar. Crear y mantener intereses conjuntos, sacar a los anglosajones de nuestras fronteras. Expulsar sus embajadores y cerrar sus embajadas, que no son otra cosa que la tapadera para sus acciones encubiertas. Ellos están en guerra contra todos los demás. Te dicen 'somos aliados': mentira. Te acarician con la mano derecha mientras te apuñalan con la izquierda. Y su lengua mentirosa te dice: 'han sido los rusos'. Los cojones los rusos. *



Amén

Ya es hora de expulsar los FONDOS BUITRES DE VANGUARD Y BLACK ROCK DE LA UE, JUNTO A SU BANCA DE MIERDA.

TAMBIEN A LOS MOROS QUE NOS HAN METIDO, ESTAMOS HARTOS.

EUROPA TENDRIA MAS RIQUEZA, MAS CLASE MEDIA Y OBRERA Y MAYOR INDUSTRIA SI SE ALIARA COMERCIALMENTE CON RUSIA.

Aunque tuvieramos que estar a bombazos con Marruecos y a mala hostia con los british.



perrosno dijo:


> El otro militar ahora ha dejado caer lo del Event201 y el tito Puertas. Y que ojito porque el otro dia dijo que puede haber un ataque bio terrorista.......
> Como diciendo que lo ha avisado como lo del Event con el virus.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo niniiiiio.
> ...



Va siendo hora de ir a por sus puñeteras empresas relacionadas y hacelras desaparecer de nuestros paises, y si siguen empezar a hacer acciones mas gordas contra ellos, esto es una declaracion de genocidio y de GUERRA.




ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las guerras son la disculpa para tener patente de corso y hacer lo que les de la gana con la vida de las personas , incluso asesinarlas por millones y robarles todas sus riquezas.
> 
> *NO SON LOS AMERICANOS JODER !!!*
> 
> ...



Anglosionistas progres globalistas.

El calvo rarito cabron de apellido de reloj Suizo del WEF, KILL GATES, SOROS, Kissinguer, etc



RuiKi84 dijo:


> EE UU se nos ha cachondeado con el tema de Marruecos, a Sánchez lo han ninguneado y humillado varios presidentes de USA en diferentes reuniones internacionales y ahora mandan a nuestras militares donde nadie les llama ? O el gobierno socialcomunista se ha ido de cabeza o aquí hay algo que no nos cuentan.



Aqui nadie tiene cojones para oponerse, solo saben poner el culo y si hacen una micra deben decirles algo gordo, porque no se que pasa.



Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ese gasoducto estará en funcionamiento pronto
> 
> Están negociando los contratos...




A ver si logran hacerlo operativo, que se jodan los usanos, los EEUU DE BIDEN, JAMAS SERAN RECONOCIDOS.

Solo reconocemos Alaska, Texas y Florida.


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> LO QUE TIENE QUE HACER EUROPA ES MANDAR LA USA PROGRE A TOMAR POR CULO DE UNA PUÑETERA VEZ, HASTA LOS COJONES DE SU COVID Y VACUNAS GENOCIDAS, ADEMAS DE LA INVASION SUYA DE AFRICA, HASTA LOS COJONES.
> 
> *LO QUE TIENE QUE HACER ESPAÑA ES MANDAR LOS MOROS Y LAS PATERAS A TOMAR POR CULO YA.
> 
> DE RUSIA SE TRAEN INVERSIONES, TURISTAS CON PASTA Y RUSAS EN EDAD FERTIL*.




Mis dieses!!!


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (23 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> después del catálogo de frases manidas son demasiado sentido reflexiona sobre alguna cosa hazme el favor.
> 
> EEUU lleva recibiendo bolsas con cadaveres décadas, y ahí siguen. Respecto a lo de occidente débil y eso, USA lleva sin perder una guerra un siglo medio si cuentas Vietnam.



Bueno… siglo y medio… digamos 6 meses, desde lo de Afganistán


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

A ver con que nos sorprende esta noche Friker.......


----------



## Abelinoz (23 Ene 2022)

Ciudadanos Inocentes dijo:


> Bueno… siglo y medio… digamos 6 meses, desde lo de Afganistán



venga coño.

Conquistaron en 4 meses Afganistán al completo, otra cosa es que les interese quedarse allí para nada, con los follacabras mirándoles desde las montañas


----------



## Padre_Karras (23 Ene 2022)

Después de dos años de circovid, yo ya casi prefiero la guerra. Cuando empiece el hambre y la violencia ya veréis que rapidito se les va a quitar el miedo al virus de la tele a todos esos pusilánimes.


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (23 Ene 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> venga coño.
> 
> Conquistaron en 4 meses Afganistán al completo, otra cosa es que les interese quedarse allí para nada, con los follacabras mirándoles desde las montañas



Conquistas o victorias sí, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Lo que los americanos no consiguen desde hace m


Abelinoz dijo:


> venga coño.
> 
> Conquistaron en 4 meses Afganistán al completo, otra cosa es que les interese quedarse allí para nada, con los follacabras mirándoles desde las montañas



Victorias sí, pero hace tiempo, desde la IIGM, que no vencen y luego imponen un orden duradero que sirva a sus intereses en ningún sitio.
Sus últimas intervenciones sólo han desestabilizado, con resultados random que no han conseguido controlar.


----------



## perrosno (23 Ene 2022)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Después de dos años de circovid, yo ya casi prefiero la guerra. Cuando empiece el hambre y la violencia ya veréis que rapidito se les va a quitar el miedo al virus de la tele a todos esos pusilánimes.



No te falta razón, no te sobra razón.


----------



## hartman (24 Mar 2022)

hoy vuelve en chorizonte.


----------



## perrosno (24 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> hoy vuelve en chorizonte.



¿A que hora empieza? No tengo tv lo intentaré ver por el ordenador


----------



## hartman (24 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿A que hora empieza? No tengo tv lo intentaré ver por el ordenador



22:45 sin premio.


----------



## perrosno (24 Mar 2022)

hartman dijo:


> 22:45 sin premio.



No veo al Baños, de momento no lo veo ni con tus hogos. Si sale ya lo veré mañana en la web.
Al Friker ya sólo le falta meter un tanque al plató, vaya sensacionalista.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (24 Mar 2022)

De momento más propaganda y discurso oficial y la mujer que es la que manda en los programas de Iker saliendo todo el rato con mensajes charos.


----------



## jeiper (24 Mar 2022)

Una hora después: ni rastro de Baños. No me extrañaría que acabe saliendo por videoconferencia.


----------



## perrosno (25 Mar 2022)

¿O sea, que no ha salido Baños al final? Que bien he hecho no viéndolo....


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (25 Mar 2022)

Al final el programa ha subido mucho de nivel. Buena sección dedicada a las huelgas del sector agrario y del transporte y mucho mejor al final hablando del Sáhara con unos espléndidos invitados y un magnífico Coronel Baños reencontrado y sin pelos en la lengua. Cuando hay que criticar se critica y felicitar se felicita a Iker.


----------



## Turbocata (25 Mar 2022)

Yo solo quiero que caiga una puta bomba nuclear en el puto Parlamento.


----------



## perrosno (25 Mar 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Al final el programa ha subido mucho de nivel. Buena sección dedicada a las huelgas del sector agrario y del transporte y mucho mejor al final hablando del Sáhara con unos espléndidos invitados y un magnífico Coronel Baños reencontrado y sin pelos en la lengua. Cuando hay que criticar se critica y felicitar se felicita a Iker.



Veré esta noche en internet la parte del Baños.









'Horizonte' (24/03/2022), completo y en HD


Una de las máximas de Horizonte es el conocimiento, aunque en esta ocasión llegue de la guerra. Materiales, herramientas, armas... hoy llegan al...




www.cuatro.com


----------

